# Yamaha VX 65D



## Dirtbowls (9 mo ago)

During our towns spring cleanup someone tossed a Yamaha VX 65D out to the curb.

It's working with scratchy pots which I'm going to repair. Just wondering if anyone knows anything about these amps and how good the speakers (Yamaha JA3110) are, and if it's worth upgrading vs just buying a new amp.


----------



## Dirtbowls (9 mo ago)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Service it, try it out and then decide on speakers. Here's the service manual:


----------



## Dirtbowls (9 mo ago)

Paul Running said:


> Service it, try it out and then decide on speakers. Here's the service manual:


Thank you


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Paul Running said:


> Service it, try it out and then decide on speakers. Here's the service manual:


Thank for the attachments


----------

